# Found A Key...



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I found this key the other day just outsite a supermarket on the pavement. (its little but not tiny, about 2 inches long)

It looks to me like a clock/watch key but its a male with a triangular end. Any Ideas anyone? from a ship's Chronometer perhaps? perhaps its non-horological after all...?










anyhow its on my keyring now...


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

It wasn't outside tesco was it? In the last month we've found 2 gold rings outside tesco!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

levon2807 said:


> It wasn't outside tesco was it? In the last month we've found 2 gold rings outside tesco!


Nah it was a Morrisons...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mate....Your signature is the best!!!!!! I thoroughly concur! :notworthy: Some of us do read them you know. (Mine's [email protected], but was all I could think of in a hurry)


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

I think this unlikeley to be any Clock Key, mainly because it's Male.

Never have I heard of a triangular "Square" (for this is the name given to the compenent), nor can I think of any advantage obtained by the use of one.

It certainaly isn't from a Chronometer; these machines are highly standardised, and there is already a well established, and in some ways simpler, method for doing what a Female Winding Square could accomplish, i.e. preventing matter from entering the instrument by the Winding hole. Also, it would complicate the Cannon Pinion.

It's probably just for some sort of chest or cabinet.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

under closer investigation the end is rougher that the rest so looks like someone filed down a key so it would fit a triangle female on a lock or chest as has been suggested... thanks.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

It's not terribly 'glam' (and doesn't really fit with the apparent age of the key) but some gas and electricity meter cupboards have triangular keys... wonder of someone lost their modern key and filed down an old one to do the job instead?

Nah, stick with it being the key to some treasure chest or another ^_^


----------

